# Southampton Sikhs



## Thinddd (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi all

I recently visited Southampton with the family 

Before we went the wife said she would like to visit a gurudwara. When I googled it I was surprised to see 3 or 4 all within a small area

We went to one on Peterborough road and it was a nice experience

As we left we saw another one almost opposite 

My question is why? All of them have the GGS so I'm confused and hope somebody will clear it up

Are there caste issues in the city?

I'm not very religious nor are my parents so I can't ask them

I don't know anybody is Southampton either


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 6, 2018)

Thinddd said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently visited Southampton with the family
> 
> ...




you know what its like , you wait ages for a Gurudwara, and then 4 come along at the same time...


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 7, 2018)

May be a good idea to use Trip Advisor to avoid disappointment


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2018)

@Scarlet Pimpernel ji, so nice to see you around after a long time!


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 7, 2018)

Sorry for my absence I was on a yaatra to a temple in my temple and couldn’t find the way out.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 14, 2018)

Thinddd said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently visited Southampton with the family
> 
> ...



Not sure. But the world really gone nuts, the Gurus taught there is no caste..putting up a Gurdwarra for a specific caste is pretty mental.


----------

